
Rumors That Facebook Is Secretly Recording You Refuse to Die - uladzislau
https://gizmodo.com/rumors-that-facebook-is-secretly-recording-you-refuse-t-1819941278
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15581114](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15581114).

------
alexandercrohde
Why should they die until somebody with 0 conflict of interest does a proper
test: Speak targeting words in front of 10 random phones and check ads 3 days
later.

For example, aside from simple dishonesty, one possible explanation is that
this "commercial-recognition" software is so shoddy it "mistakes"
conversations for commercials.

------
maxsavin
Lol what did they expect when they launched that microphone-based feature

